

How Sean Parker expects a social network will repair our democracy - sinak
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2015/06/17/how-sean-parker-expects-a-social-network-to-repair-our-democracy/

======
paulhauggis
"As a tool for grassroots action, a network of like-minded people bound
together — as long as they have tools to interact and do things — can be
incredibly powerful,” he said."

Spamming Internet users to vote for a candidate is nothing new. I find it a
little disgusting that many of these technology companies seem to have no
problems announcing that they are essentially indirectly lobbyist groups for
specific political candidates.

We have big problems when big oil is getting government money, but when sites
like Facebook (which have more power in terms of changing public opinion)
allow the Obama administration to spam its users:

[http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2012/10/03/obama-
to-...](http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2012/10/03/obama-to-
supporters-spam-facebook-twitter/)

Another Facebook example:

[http://nation.foxnews.com/2014/10/20/facebook-marks-yahoo-
st...](http://nation.foxnews.com/2014/10/20/facebook-marks-yahoo-story-crowd-
walking-out-obama-speech-spam)

I guarantee that if a Republican were to do the same thing, accounts would be
shutdown within 24 hours.

The danger of using a social network to change democracy is that it often
times leads to mob justice and a court of public opinion.

Our society is actually going back in terms of government and it's scary.

